# Weekly competition 2012-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R
*2. *U R' U R2 U' F2 U R' F
*3. *U R' U R' U2 F U' R U
*4. *R2 U' R2 U2 R' F R F2 U'
*5. *R2 F2 R' F R' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R' D' U2 B2 D2 B D F L2 U'
*2. *U2 L B2 L D2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R D L' D B' R F' D' B' F U'
*3. *R2 F D2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 D R B2 L'
*4. *R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B U2 L F D R' U2 B2 U' F
*5. *R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 U R D B F2 U B L2 R2 B

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 D' Fw F2 L Rw2 F L' D' Uw2 R2 U Fw' R D2 B2 Fw' Rw' R2 D2 Uw L' Rw R B Fw F' D Uw F L' R2 B Fw2 D' Uw2 L' B Uw' B'
*2. *Rw2 Uw' U B R2 Uw U L2 D' B2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Uw R2 B' Fw L2 Rw2 B F D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw Uw' Fw' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 B L' Rw' R F U'
*3. *Rw' U' B' Uw' Fw2 F2 R Uw' F2 L R2 U2 L' B L' Fw' Rw R' B2 R B Fw2 Uw' B' Rw R' Uw B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 R2 D2 Uw' L2 U L
*4. *Fw R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D2 B' F R Uw' B' U F' D F2 R' U B2 D2 B2 Uw' B' D2 Fw' L' Fw2 F2 Rw B' F' R B' Fw F2 Uw' F2 D B' Rw R
*5. *B2 Rw' B2 F2 U B2 Rw' F' Uw B D2 R U2 L D' F' R' U L' R' Uw' B Fw F Rw F2 Rw Uw' B' Fw' U' Fw2 U L2 Rw F2 Rw2 F D' Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Rw R2 B Fw2 Dw R2 Uw' L2 Dw Uw' Lw D2 R U Bw2 Lw2 Fw L B F2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R Fw R2 U Rw' Dw' U L F' D Bw2 Lw Dw Uw' U2 R F Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw Uw2 R U' B2 Fw2 Lw2 B F D
*2. *Dw Fw2 F Lw' Dw L2 R' Fw' D2 L2 R2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw Rw' B2 L2 B L' Dw Uw U2 R2 F' Dw' Uw' F2 L' D2 Bw F2 Uw Fw F2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 F' L2 B2 Fw2 Rw Bw' R' Bw' L R Bw2 Fw L' Lw Rw' D' Dw' Lw' Fw2 F2 D'
*3. *F' L2 R' Fw D2 Rw2 R Bw' L B' L F Rw' U2 B2 Dw Bw' Rw2 Fw2 D R2 U R2 Dw2 R' Uw2 B' U2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw Uw U2 Lw B' Fw Uw B' L Fw2 D' Dw R' Dw B' R' Dw2 L Uw2 Bw' D' Bw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Fw'
*4. *Lw2 Bw' Lw Rw Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' B2 D2 Bw D B' U Rw2 Dw' Uw Lw R2 Uw Fw D Dw' Fw2 Uw L' Dw L Fw F' U' Rw' U' Fw Dw Lw' B2 Fw D' Dw2 L2 U Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 B Dw2 Bw' F2 Dw' L2 U' R F Rw' F2 Dw L'
*5. *Uw B2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 D2 Dw' U2 Fw D Bw' Dw2 L Fw Dw2 B D' R2 Uw' L Lw2 B' F Dw B' Dw' Bw R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 Bw' U' Lw2 Rw2 F2 L2 U B2 Fw' Dw U2 B' R2 D2 Lw B Fw2 R' Bw' Uw2 U L Lw Rw2 R Dw2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 B L' 3F2 L2 3U R' 2B2 U2 B' 2D' 3R2 2B2 D 2R' 3F 2F2 F' D2 F' D' 2U2 3R2 D2 L R2 U 2L' 3R2 3U L' R B 2F2 F2 R' 2B' 2L2 2R2 B' 2B R' B F' 2D2 2L' 2U 3R2 2F2 3U2 2R' D2 2L B2 2B' 2D B' 2B' 2U' 2R2 B' 2B' 2L' U' 3F' 3U 2U U' R B
*2. *R D2 3R2 2D 3U' 2L2 R U2 2F 2U' R2 B2 3F L2 2B' 3U2 L2 2L 3R 2R2 3F D 3U' 2U2 2B 2F2 D' 2U R' 2B' 3R2 D' 3U2 3F' R' D2 F 2U' 2B' 3U' 2B2 R2 2F 2U 2R' U2 B' 2B F L' 2L2 D2 2F2 L' 2B' 2D2 R' B2 2B 3R R D' 3U' 2L' 3R2 D' U2 B' 2F2 F
*3. *3U 2B' L2 3U 2U' U2 F2 L B' 2B2 3F D B' 2L 3R' 2U B F' 3R2 2U 2B' 3F R' D' 2U' 2B 2D 3R 3F' 2U2 B 3F2 3U' R' 3F2 2F2 2U2 3F' F2 L' F 2R' F2 2U' L2 R2 3F 2L B2 3F' 2L 3R' U' 3F2 F 2D' 2F2 L2 3R2 B' 2R 2B2 2D' 2U' 3R 2B 2L2 3U' 2L' 2D2
*4. *L' D2 2U B F2 3R2 2B 2D2 L 3R R2 2B' 3R' 2U2 U 2L2 3F 3U2 2U2 L' 3R' R2 2F' 2D 3U 2U 3R2 2R' B L 3R 3U2 F' L2 D' 2F F' 2D 3U' 2L2 2R2 2F 3U2 3R 2F2 3R' B 2B2 2F 2U F' 2R' 3U 2U' R' 2D 2B 3U2 F2 2D' U 3F L D' B' L' R' D 2U 2L
*5. *2R B 3R' 2F' U2 F' L' U L' 2L' D2 3U2 3F 2D2 F 2U' R' 2F' 3U' 2R U' L 2B L' 2B 3F2 F 2D2 2U 2F2 D 2D L2 3U' 3F2 F2 3U 2U2 3R 2R2 2B2 L2 3U2 2U2 3R B 3R D' B2 3R2 3F' 2R 3F 3U' U 2R 2U2 B 2F' 3U' 2F' 3R2 D B 2U B U' 3R D' 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' 3B2 2L2 3R 2B' L 3R 2R2 R' 2U' L 2R' B' L2 2B' 3B2 F' 2U2 3L' 2B2 2D2 3R2 3U 2L2 D2 2L' 2R 2D2 2B' 2F L' 3U 2U' 3B2 R 2F 3D' L2 3R' B2 2F' D' 2D' 2U 2L 3D' 3U' 2U2 R' 2U2 2L' 2R2 3B' 3F 2F2 F2 L 2B 3U2 2R' 3F' F2 2R2 R 2D2 3D2 U 2B' 2F' F L' D2 R' 3B 2D' U B' F' L 2B' 3U2 2U 3F 2F U' 3L' 3R2 2R F' D2 2F2 L R' 3B' 2D2 3U' F2 2R' D2 3D'
*2. *2R 2U2 L' 2B2 L 2L 3L' 2R' 2B 3B' 3F 3R2 D' F' L2 3R2 3B2 2L 3L' B' R2 2F' 3L2 2F' F' 2R2 2F U' 3R' 2F' D2 3U' U L2 3D' 3U 2U' U2 2B' L2 F2 3R2 D 2U 3B' F2 2D' 2U F 2L' 3L' 3R2 3F2 2L' 2U2 3B 2U2 B' 2R' 3F D' 2D2 3D' 3F 2L U2 2B' U2 F 2L' 3L' 3U' B 3F' 2L' 3F2 2R2 3B' 3F D' 3F2 U' 3F 2U U 3B R B2 D 3D2 3F 2U B' 2D 3F2 2F 2D 3F2 D 3R2
*3. *U2 2R2 3U 2B2 3B2 3F' U' 2L 3R2 R' D' 2L2 U' 3F2 2F2 2L 3R2 2R' 3B2 3F' 2L 3F2 2U' 3L2 3D' B2 3B2 2F' F' 3U L2 3L2 R' 3F' F2 L2 2R2 3F' 2R2 2B 3U' R2 2U' 3L U 3R2 2B' 2F' L' 3R' 2R R2 2F2 3D2 F2 2D2 R2 3F 3U' 3F' R2 3D 2U2 2B 3B' 2L D2 2D U2 2B2 3R2 F L2 3L' 3D 2U U 2F2 F 2L2 U2 3F L' 3R2 D' L2 3L' 2B 2F' 3L2 B' 3B F' 2R2 R2 B L2 3L' U F
*4. *3B' 2U 2B 3B' 3U 2F2 2R2 2B2 2L2 3L 3R' 2B 3L 3B 2U2 B' 2B L2 3B' R D2 3U2 3L D' 3D U L 2F' 2R2 2B' D 2U' L2 U2 2L2 3R' R U2 3B2 3D 3B' 2L' R 3F2 2F2 2L 3U2 L 2L 3B' 3R 3F 3L2 3B' R2 3D 2L 2R' 3F' D2 2D 3D U' 3L' D 3D 2L' B L 3B' L2 3D' 2L2 F2 L2 R U' B 3F' F2 D2 3R 2B 2R' 2B' 2F F 2D2 3D' 2R2 R' 3B2 F' 3L F2 3R 2U 2R 3B' 2L'
*5. *U' 2F 3L' 2B R' 2F2 U 3L D2 2L' 2D U L 3D2 2L 3L R' 3U 2U2 2F 3L' 3B 3L2 3R 2R' 3D 2R' F 3R' B2 3R2 B' 2R' 3B2 2F 2D' 3R' 2U 3L2 B2 3B' D2 B2 3B2 3F 2F 3L2 R 3F 2L D' U 3L 2B 2R2 3D 2B' R' 2F2 D2 3D 3U' U 3F2 2D 2F2 3U' 2U' L2 2B 3D 3B2 3R2 3B' 3F' D' 3B' 2F2 L B 2L B2 F2 D' 2F2 F' 3L2 3D 2U2 2B' 2D' 3D' 2U' U' L 2L 2B 3R' 2D' 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' F2 R' F2 U R' F2
*2. *U' R U' R2 U F' R U' R2
*3. *R' F2 U' F2 U' R U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' R2 B' D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B' D' B F2 D' B U2 B R' F D'
*2. *D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L B' F L' D B2 L' R2 B
*3. *F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 U F' U R B' D L' R F' D R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Fw' L' Rw2 B' F' Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L' R Fw F' D' F2 R Fw2 Rw F2 R D2 F U2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F' D U' Rw' B F' Uw L' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw'
*2. *L2 R B' L2 D' Uw R' B U' Fw' D' Fw D R' B L' R2 B' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F R D' L Fw U2 Rw2 B' R B' D' Uw U L2 D' Uw B' Fw'
*3. *F D2 Rw2 Uw U B L Rw2 Fw R' B D' Rw' Fw2 L' B' L' R2 D' F R2 B L F D' F' Uw' Fw Rw' B' L' Rw' R B' F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F' L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' R2 B D' Bw' Fw2 L Rw2 F' D' B F' Uw U Lw2 F2 R2 D' Dw2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F Uw R' Uw' Bw2 F R2 Bw D L2 D2 B Fw2 Rw' B' Bw2 Uw Rw2 B' Uw Lw R2 D2 Dw R2 Bw' L' Lw F L' Rw2 Uw Bw' Uw Bw' Lw' Rw
*2. *Fw Lw' Rw' Fw' F' D F2 D Rw2 U L Rw D2 Fw' D Bw2 D' Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' U B' Bw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D U' Lw2 B' Rw F' D R U Bw L Uw Lw F' L B U Rw R U2 B' Bw' Fw2 F2 R Bw2
*3. *L B' Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw' Bw' L2 D2 Fw2 Dw U Rw' R2 B2 Fw F' L' Lw' F D' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Fw L' B' F' R' Dw L2 B R2 Fw2 L Rw2 Dw L' Rw Bw' Dw F U Bw R B' L2 D2 Dw Bw' Dw B2 Bw' F2 Rw2 F' D U Bw F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2L' 2F 2D2 2F L2 3R2 2B2 2F2 2U' 2B' 2F2 D2 2U2 L2 F 2U2 B 3F' L' 3R2 B2 F' D 2U2 2R 2U2 2L 2B' U2 L' 2U2 R2 2D' 3R R2 2B' 3U2 2B2 D2 2F F D2 L2 3R R' 2D 2U2 F 2R' U 2B 3R2 3U 2R 3F2 R F' L2 2R2 2F2 F2 L' 2L' D' R2 3U' 3F 2U F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D2 2U2 L 3F' 3L 2U R 3U' U' R 2U U' L2 F U' 3F2 2U2 3F2 3R' 2R2 2U F2 D' 3F L 2L 3R2 2R' D' 3L' 3R' R' 2D' 2B L 2L 3R2 2B' 2L2 2U R' 3F U2 2F' 2L' 2R 3U2 U2 B2 F' L 3B' 3F2 2U' 3F 2D 3B2 2R2 2D2 2L' R2 3B' D 3B 2F' 3D2 2L' D 2U2 B2 3B L' 3D U2 R 2B D2 2F' U2 L2 3B' 3F 2D 2U2 L2 2L2 3L U 2L 2F' 3U U2 B' F' 3D' 2U' 3B' D2 3U2 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 F' R2 D2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D R' U R B' U L2 U' L U'
*2. *F2 U F2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 F R U2 L D' F R2 U L'
*3. *F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L' R' D B R' B L F U'
*4. *D2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 F R' F' L B2 U F L U
*5. *D' R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R' D' U F R' B D' U' F L'
*6. *B2 F R2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U' L' D' B2 R' F' L2 D R U
*7. *U2 B U' F2 U' L B R2 U F U D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D'
*8. *F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 F' D' B' U L' B L D R'
*9. *U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' F2 L' D F' U' F D' U B2
*10. *L' F2 U2 F2 R B2 R B2 D2 R B2 D' B' R F U L' D2 L2 D
*11. *B' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L U' B F R2 B2 D F' U'
*12. *U2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 B L F2 U B D2 U' F2 R B L'
*13. *B2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F R' F L2 D U B' R D2
*14. *L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' B' L' B R F' U2 L2 D F2 R'
*15. *L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R B' U' F D B' L F2 U2 R
*16. *L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 F L2 U2 L F2 U2
*17. *D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 B R2 B D2 R' D2 R D R' U2 F2 R' F'
*18. *B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' L R2 F' R D2 F L D'
*19. *B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 B' U2 F' L U2 R' B L D2 F'
*20. *F D2 R2 B L2 F D2 U2 B D2 F2 R' D F2 R2 F L2 R2 F D U
*21. *L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R B' D2 B D' L2 F R' D'
*22. *R D B' L2 D B2 D L' F D' F2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F
*23. *U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 L R F L D F U B2 U2 R'
*24. *D R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' F2 U' R2 F' D' R' D' F2 D2
*25. *D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U F' D' B' L2 D' R' U2 F L F
*26. *D' B2 D F2 U2 B' L U' F U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2
*27. *U2 F2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 D F L' F2 U F' L D2 U F' L
*28. *R D2 L2 R' U2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 D' F R B U' L2 F2 R' B2 F
*29. *R U2 L B2 L' R' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 F D' U R2 B D U2 B F
*30. *L' U F2 B R2 D' L D2 L' U' F D2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' F2 R' B' D' L2 U' L B D U' R
*2. *L D2 L' R' F2 D2 U2 L D2 L F2 U R F R D' B' U2 R U' B'
*3. *U B' R' D L F' L' F' U' R U B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U'
*4. *L2 U' R2 D' U B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L' B' F R B D' L D B' D
*5. *B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B2 F2 R2 D' F R' B' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L F2 L D' L D' F' R B R2
*2. *F D2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 R' B R' B2 F2 U B L' B U'
*3. *B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D U R2 F2 D2 F R' F D2 L2 F' D' L' U' B'
*4. *B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' D2 U R B' D2 L' R2 U2 F'
*5. *U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F R2 D' B F D' L' B D' B F' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 F L D' B' F2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2
*2. *D2 U2 L' B2 L U2 L U2 R' B2 R B R' B D R' F L F' L
*3. *R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' F R D L' F D R2 B R2
*4. *R2 B' R2 F' L2 B D2 B D2 R2 F D' R2 U' F D' U L F2 D2
*5. *B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 R U' F' R' U L B' D' F2 D' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B F R' U B D2 F2 U F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U F' R U F2 R2 U2
*3. *D R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U L' B' D2 L' D' R2 U' L U' L2
*4. *D2 Fw F Uw' L' Rw R Uw2 B2 R' Uw L F' L D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B2 F2 L' R F2 D' Fw F' U' L2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' R F' L R B Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F' R' F2 U R' F2 R U'
*3. *B R2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 F R' B' U' B2 D' L D2 F U R2
*4. *L' R' D' Fw2 U' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw' U B2 L2 R2 Uw Rw F2 L' B' Fw' L2 U B2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D Rw Fw' Rw2 F' D U' Fw Uw2 L' D2 L Rw' U2
*5. *D F Dw2 U' L Bw2 L' Uw' Fw' L' B2 L Rw' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw D2 L2 Lw R Fw2 Lw' F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw U' B' Fw R Bw Rw F' D F Rw' B' R2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 R B2 R2 B2 Fw F' Rw B Bw Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U B' R B' U R' U R b u
*2. *R' U L B U' L B' l' r' b' u'
*3. *R' L B' R U B' U' R l u'
*4. *U' R' B R U L B' L' l' u'
*5. *U R' B L U L R U' B' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (0, -1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, 0)
*4. *(3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' R' U' D U' L' D R'
*2. *D L' R' D R' L R U' R'
*3. *U L' D R' D' L' R' L'
*4. *D U' D' R L U D' L R' U'
*5. *D U D' L R' D' L U'


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2012)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:29.16 1:40.22 1:14.57
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:54.52 13:19.96 (7:3x~ish) DNS

Still wearing the blinder goggles lol, I think they really do help me  I haven't been practicing much lately, lots of awesome things happening in my life lately  I can't believe I still got it, I cracked such a huge smile after each of the 5BLD solves! God I LOVE BLD solving! It's such a rush!


----------



## Sillas (Jun 27, 2012)

2x2: (4.75), 6.52, 6.81, 6.62, (DNF(9.92)) = 6.65
3x3: 17.79, 19.30, (22.49), (17.50), 17.68 = 18.26
OH: 30.47, 32.41, (27.38), 28.73, (33.23) = 30.54
4x4: (1:45.42), 1:28.72, (1:26.03), 1:33.00, 1:34.52 = 1:32.08
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:12.27


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 27, 2012)

2x2 - 3.78, 3.98, (3.75), (4.57), 3.82 = 3.86
3x3 - (17.47), 14.41, (13.07), 15.82, 15.46 = 15.23 :/
3x3 OH - (23.24), 20.60, (18.89), 21.57, 22.91 = 21.69 Duhh!! First 5 solves of the day!
4x4 - (1:02.85), 58.21, 1:01.34, (54.06), 59.18 = 59.58


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 28, 2012)

*2x2* - 12.25, 12.44, 12.77, (10.58), (14.78) = *12.49*
*3x3* - (38.58), (30.39), 30.42, 33.50, 37.17 = *33.70*
*4x4* - 2:44.98, (3:36.36), 2:50.40, 2:57.68, (2:44.11) = *2:51.02*
*5x5* - 7:18.55, 6:56.09, (7:49.18), (5:42.26), 6:27.42 = *6:54.02*
*6x6* - 18:24.57, (28:43.57), 18:59.06, 25:55.29, (17:51.79) = *21:06.31*
*3x3 One Handed* - 1:15.72, 1:14.52, 1:27.66, (1:06.74), (1:46.29) = *1:19.30*
*3x3 With Feet* - 7:17.79, 7:13.06, (9:17.09), (6:39.13), 8:11.38 = *7:34.08*
*3x3 Fewest Moves* - *88*
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay* - *4:13.87*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay* - *11:23.26*


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 29, 2012)

*3x3 BLD* - 50.57, 49.97, 45.66 = *45.66*  

Pretty good considering I haven't been doing any serious practice lately  This is quite encouraging. MO3 was _48.73_!!

Oh, and btw, I tried doing the scrambles for this weeks 3x3, and totally failed. Last 2 solves had pops and made the avg a 34. :fp: could've been a 14/15. avg5.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 30, 2012)

2x2: 5.31, 51.87, 8.58, 8.53, 6.81 = 7.97
3x3: 12.35, 14.17, 14.40, 13.90, 14.43 = 14.16
4x4: 52.12, 1:02.32, 53.33, 52.00, 1:21.03 = 55.92
5x5: 1:35.44, 1:42.91, 1:36.95, 1:31.41, 1:27.78 = 1:34.60
6x6: 3:31.94, 3:24.79, 3:22.08, 3:34.41, 3:12.05 = 3:26.27
7x7: 5:44.45, 6:07.34, 5:34.35, 5:29.52, 5:00.96 = 5:36.11
2-4: 1:14.69
2-5: 2:50.22
3x3 OH: 24.76, 19.57, 20.25, 23.25, 25.00 = 22.76
Megaminx: 1:33.07, 1:22.27, 1:23.24, 1:14.46, 1:25.41 = 1:23.64


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2012)

Multi-Blind
DNF
0/2 in 13:30

I noticed that whenever I tried to enter a result for Mbld that would be a DNF, (for me its always 0/2) Odder's site does not recognize it as a DNF, and just "ignores" it and doesn't put it in the results. I also noticed that even if you get a "DNF" result for the week, you still get points based on Mats' points system. So I have been missing out on points (not very many I know) because of this.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 2, 2012)

*3x3:* (15.83), 13.62, 12.93, (12.51), 12.75 = *13.10*

*2x2 BLD:* 22.85, 28.14, 19.59 = *19.59*
*3x3 BLD:* 40.15, 35.37, 58.64 = *35.37*


----------



## rona3 (Jul 2, 2012)

*2x2* - 10.49, 7.40, 6.17, (5.06), (16.19) = 8.02
*3x3* - 22.83, 21.59, 21.94, (24.89), (21.39)= 22.12
*4x4* - 1:45.19, (1:35.51), 1:39.50, 1:46.73, (1:46.97) = 1:43.80
*5x5* - 3:28.10, 3:22.71, (3:05.71), 3:50.69, (4:17.35)= 3:33.83
*3x3 One Handed* - 51.27, 51.22, (45.36), (53.57), 50.90 = 51.13
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay* - 2:43.56
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay* – 5:33.54


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 2, 2012)

3x3: (19.07), 23.06, 20.22, (25.27), 20.89 = *21.39*


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 2, 2012)

I just did my first 3x3 Feet solves ever. :3 The times are so fail!


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 2, 2012)

2x2x2: 6.89, 7.84, 7.45, (7.99), (5.74) = *7.40*
3x3x3: 27.69, 25.45, 26.15, 27.13, 23.26 = *26.24*


----------



## okayama (Jul 2, 2012)

I wrote and updated my 333MBLD result on the http://odderen.dk/ again and again, but only the result wouldn't be entered...
So here it is:

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 (60:00.00)
F**k, slow memo, 46 min for 6 cubes, and I gave up the last cube to memorise.
Furthermore I couldn't recall the 6 cubes properly...


----------



## Mikel (Jul 3, 2012)

okayama said:


> I wrote and updated my 333MBLD result on the http://odderen.dk/ again and again, but only the result wouldn't be entered...
> So here it is:
> 
> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 (60:00.00)
> ...



That's exactly what I was saying. If you have a DNF result, it won't let you enter it.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 3, 2012)

MatsBergsten, could you please put these in as well? For some reason at 8 PM it wouldn't let me access the Week 26 competition to submit. Also, if there is no clock average for me, I got an 18.63 average. 

Thank you. 

*3BLD:* 4:46.15
DNF, 4:46.15[3:08.01], 4:46.47[2:16.44]
*MultiBLD:* 13:14.84[8:25.78] (2/2)
*7x7:* 5:43.14
5:36.68, 5:54.06, (6:26.37), (5:35.69), 5:38.69
*Megaminx:* 2:00.52
1:54.16, 2:11.61, (2:13.62), (1:52.34), 1:55.80


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

Mikel said:


> That's exactly what I was saying. If you have a DNF result, it won't let you enter it.



If I recall correctly, this has been a limitation since Odder's site was first created. I think the way most people have dealt with it is by putting in 0/0 and adding the true result in the comment. I assume then Mats has to fix it by hand. We should probably try to fix it sometime, but I'm sure we won't get around to it until at least after US Nationals.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2012)

Preliminary result: congrats to yoinneroid, Mike and Muhammad

*2x2x2*(35)

 3.19 rayhan
 3.19 mycube
 3.22 CuberMan
 3.39 Muhammad Jihan
 3.41 Unnoticed
 3.42 yoinneroid
 3.86 Bhargav777
 4.02 Andrejon
 4.02 Neo63
 4.55 Jaycee
 4.84 Maxelino
 5.02 FinnGamer
 5.23 Krag
 5.36 zaki
 5.51 yohanestheda
 5.58 riley
 5.73 Alcuber
 5.86 comamycube
 6.00 MeshuggahX
 6.22 Akash Rupela
 6.32 Mike Hughey
 6.65 Sillas
 6.73 superduperabner
 6.84 mDiPalma
 7.33 brandbest1
 7.39 Zaterlord
 7.86 Mikel
 7.97 JianhanC
 8.02 rona3
 8.07 Schmidt
 8.23 Kenneth Svendson
 11.61 hcfong
 12.49 DuffyEdge
 15.90 hfsdo
 17.24 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 8.70 5BLD
 9.33 Muhammad Jihan
 9.52 Jdegotta
 9.67 yoinneroid
 10.73 CuberMan
 11.09 rayhan
 11.84 Andrejon
 11.92 superduperabner
 12.49 mycube
 12.49 riley
 13.10 Akash Rupela
 13.10 Zane_C
 14.10 Unnoticed
 14.16 JianhanC
 14.67 zaki
 15.23 Bhargav777
 15.88 mDiPalma
 16.49 yohanestheda
 16.89 Neo63
 16.97 MeshuggahX
 17.05 Jaycee
 17.24 Mikel
 17.39 brandbest1
 17.65 FinnGamer
 18.26 Sillas
 19.01 comamycube
 19.01 Kenneth Svendson
 19.26 Jenscold
 20.17 Krag
 21.29 Mike Hughey
 21.39 Outsmash
 22.12 rona3
 22.19 uvafan
 24.40 Schmidt
 25.18 Alcuber
 26.24 Zaterlord
 33.70 DuffyEdge
 37.77 hfsdo
 39.14 hcfong
 39.76 MatsBergsten
 1:48.56 Simbjoern
*4x4x4*(27)

 36.32 yoinneroid
 43.74 Muhammad Jihan
 47.09 CuberMan
 48.54 superduperabner
 54.35 mycube
 54.37 rayhan
 55.92 JianhanC
 56.33 riley
 57.25 zaki
 59.58 Bhargav777
 1:10.41 Jaycee
 1:10.56 Maxelino
 1:11.41 Unnoticed
 1:12.32 yohanestheda
 1:15.60 MeshuggahX
 1:20.20 Neo63
 1:21.77 FinnGamer
 1:22.92 brandbest1
 1:27.87 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.08 Sillas
 1:32.67 Mike Hughey
 1:40.24 Mikel
 1:43.81 rona3
 2:33.64 Schmidt
 2:51.02 DuffyEdge
 2:52.92 MatsBergsten
 3:35.18 hfsdo
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:25.80 yoinneroid
 1:28.54 zaki
 1:29.01 CuberMan
 1:29.77 Muhammad Jihan
 1:34.60 JianhanC
 1:35.78 superduperabner
 1:38.04 Andrejon
 1:47.29 Unnoticed
 1:54.52 mycube
 2:05.15 riley
 2:30.23 yohanestheda
 2:33.00 Mike Hughey
 2:42.86 MeshuggahX
 2:53.80 Jaycee
 3:05.14 FinnGamer
 3:33.83 rona3
 6:54.02 DuffyEdge
 9:09.85 MatsBergsten
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:22.39 mycube
 3:26.27 JianhanC
 3:31.73 Unnoticed
 3:36.37 Muhammad Jihan
 3:37.92 zaki
 4:46.63 Mike Hughey
 6:33.96 FinnGamer
 7:00.03 Mikel
21:06.32 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(4)

 5:00.31 mycube
 5:36.11 JianhanC
 5:43.14 Unnoticed
 7:01.06 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 12.52 Muhammad Jihan
 17.23 superduperabner
 17.73 yoinneroid
 18.58 CuberMan
 19.99 rayhan
 21.13 Andrejon
 21.69 Bhargav777
 22.75 JianhanC
 24.17 mycube
 25.10 brynt97
 29.08 MeshuggahX
 29.24 zaki
 30.51 Unnoticed
 30.54 Sillas
 32.76 Divineskulls
 35.52 Jaycee
 35.61 riley
 37.48 Neo63
 40.54 yohanestheda
 41.16 Mike Hughey
 43.28 Kenneth Svendson
 45.15 brandbest1
 50.72 Mikel
 51.13 rona3
 53.22 Maxelino
 54.62 FinnGamer
 1:06.62 Schmidt
 1:19.30 DuffyEdge
 1:19.97 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 46.29 henrik
 1:21.73 Kenneth Svendson
 1:35.40 yoinneroid
 1:36.52 CuberMan
 1:39.59 Mike Hughey
 1:53.03 Muhammad Jihan
 6:14.14 Jaycee
 7:34.08 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 12.76 Muhammad Jihan
 14.45 CuberMan
 19.59 Zane_C
 21.40 Unnoticed
 22.76 Jaycee
 25.79 riley
 25.88 Mike Hughey
 27.97 MatsBergsten
 31.41 yoinneroid
 36.96 Mikel
 40.17 mDiPalma
 1:16.22 Schmidt
 DNF Neo63
 DNF hfsdo
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 35.37 Zane_C
 45.66 rubiksarlen
 1:03.55 Mike Hughey
 1:14.57 cmhardw
 1:16.99 yoinneroid
 1:50.13 CuberMan
 2:01.37 riley
 2:12.08 MatsBergsten
 2:16.30 brynt97
 2:27.41 okayama
 3:00.65 Jaycee
 3:20.12 brandbest1
 3:43.88 Mikel
 4:46.15 Unnoticed
 DNF MeshuggahX
 DNF Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:58.49 MatsBergsten
 7:03.18 Mike Hughey
 8:28.37 yoinneroid
11:14.86 okayama
38:06.61 Mikel
 DNF Jaycee
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:12.61 Mike Hughey
13:19.96 cmhardw
15:15.37 MatsBergsten
31:27.31 okayama
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

27:00.74 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

12/12 (53:49)  Mike Hughey
8/8 (38:23)  yoinneroid
3/3 (14:13)  Jaycee
2/2 (13:14)  Unnoticed
5/8 (48:39)  MatsBergsten
3/5 (31:07)  riley
0/2 (13:30)  Mikel
3/7 (60:00)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:06.16 Mike Hughey
 1:12.46 Jaycee
 1:13.71 mycube
 1:31.03 Unnoticed
 1:50.42 Muhammad Jihan
 DNF yohanestheda
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 59.98 Muhammad Jihan
 1:00.32 yoinneroid
 1:08.07 CuberMan
 1:13.55 riley
 1:14.46 superduperabner
 1:14.69 JianhanC
 1:20.46 mycube
 1:26.29 Unnoticed
 1:29.09 zaki
 1:39.12 Jaycee
 1:42.15 Neo63
 1:45.24 MeshuggahX
 1:46.26 Maxelino
 1:47.07 yohanestheda
 1:51.33 Mikel
 2:01.28 FinnGamer
 2:04.40 Mike Hughey
 2:11.31 Kenneth Svendson
 2:12.27 Sillas
 2:43.56 rona3
 3:45.08 MatsBergsten
 4:13.87 DuffyEdge
 4:15.00 hfsdo
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:30.58 Muhammad Jihan
 2:32.11 superduperabner
 2:32.65 yoinneroid
 2:50.22 JianhanC
 3:06.37 zaki
 3:13.91 CuberMan
 3:20.63 mycube
 3:45.67 Unnoticed
 4:25.09 Jaycee
 4:30.69 yohanestheda
 4:39.70 MeshuggahX
 4:48.36 Mike Hughey
 5:29.52 FinnGamer
 5:33.54 rona3
11:23.26 DuffyEdge
 DNF Maxelino
*Magic*(12)

 0.99 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.01 brandbest1
 1.14 yohanestheda
 1.25 Mikel
 1.41 comamycube
 1.49 SweetSolver
 1.59 Unnoticed
 1.63 Mike Hughey
 1.65 yoinneroid
 2.10 Muhammad Jihan
 2.70 hfsdo
 2.80 CuberMan
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.31 yohanestheda
 2.74 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.20 Mikel
 3.36 brandbest1
 3.54 Mike Hughey
 4.06 yoinneroid
 4.55 riley
*Skewb*(3)

 18.67 Mike Hughey
 29.18 Schmidt
 34.01 Unnoticed
*Clock*(6)

 10.69 comamycube
 12.16 yoinneroid
 12.66 zaki
 14.98 CuberMan
 18.50 Mike Hughey
 19.22 Unnoticed
*Pyraminx*(18)

 5.89 Maxelino
 6.69 yoinneroid
 6.81 Neo63
 6.88 BlueDevil
 7.02 Alcuber
 7.05 CuberMan
 7.65 Muhammad Jihan
 7.68 zaki
 8.02 comamycube
 8.14 riley
 9.21 brandbest1
 9.44 Jaycee
 9.98 mycube
 10.91 Unnoticed
 12.51 yohanestheda
 13.52 Mike Hughey
 18.17 Schmidt
 27.02 hfsdo
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:23.64 JianhanC
 1:26.20 Divineskulls
 1:52.58 yoinneroid
 2:00.52 Unnoticed
 2:17.58 CuberMan
 2:29.55 zaki
 2:57.84 Mike Hughey
 3:26.51 okayama
*Square-1*(7)

 18.63 Neo63
 33.14 yoinneroid
 33.76 comamycube
 39.01 brandbest1
 40.45 Mike Hughey
 49.39 okayama
 1:27.85 hfsdo
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

29 guusrs
30 Jaycee
34 mycube
34 Mike Hughey
38 Muhammad Jihan
47 FinnGamer
52 yohanestheda
88 DuffyEdge
DNF  okayama
DNF  yoinneroid

*Contest results*

341 yoinneroid
296 Mike Hughey
281 Muhammad Jihan
272 CuberMan
243 Unnoticed
233 mycube
212 Jaycee
191 riley
191 zaki
184 JianhanC
170 superduperabner
163 yohanestheda
136 Neo63
131 rayhan
126 Mikel
125 MeshuggahX
121 FinnGamer
114 Andrejon
111 MatsBergsten
109 Bhargav777
106 brandbest1
93 Maxelino
77 Kenneth Svendson
77 comamycube
75 Sillas
75 okayama
69 Zane_C
68 DuffyEdge
62 rona3
52 Akash Rupela
49 mDiPalma
48 Schmidt
47 Alcuber
44 5BLD
42 Jdegotta
41 Krag
39 hfsdo
37 brynt97
31 cmhardw
30 Divineskulls
21 Zaterlord
20 rubiksarlen
20 guusrs
20 Kamil Fiedoruk
17 BlueDevil
17 Jenscold
14 Outsmash
12 henrik
12 hcfong
12 uvafan
8 SweetSolver
4 Simbjoern


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope that by the end of the year I'll have been in the top 5 overall at least twice.  and top 8 overall for the year would be great too :O


----------

